# Chronology information



## shell1975 (Apr 7, 2013)

Evening everyone,

So as you may know from my previous posts I like to be super organised and although we can't officially start the adoption process for another 5 months I have started to complete the requested information.

So far I have completed our family tree, and our Ecomap.  

I've heard that we will also need to provide a chronology list of our lives, so have a few questions about how to do this...

1. Do we do the seperately?
2. How far back should we go?
3. What other information should we provide along with the dates?
4. Is this list just about us or also when parents/brothers married etc?

Thank you in advance for any help

Xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

hi shell1975

we have just done the chronology part of the application and it asks for everything from birth to present. like your adresses and schools and significant events ect. its very draining and i hope i have completed it correctly.

good luck for when you start the process x

sarah


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Complete separately.

This is a copy of the BAAF Chronology template for you (and anyone else) to use https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/Adoption%20Chronology%20Blank.doc


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

The Chronology is meant to include any major life events.  Significant losses (close family deaths, births, fertility treatment, major life events).  I missed something out that they considered significant, and I simply didn't, so it never occurred to me to put it on.  It was on my medical records, which I was well aware of, and was made into a bit of a big deal by the Manager at our 2nd opinion meeting, who was convinced this was an unresolved issue that I didn't want to discuss with them.


----------



## shell1975 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.

How far should we go back as it ask to provide addresses including living abroad?

The same with employment, how far should I go back?

Many thanks


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

To be honest... I would not start doing paperwork now. I would suggest getting some childcare experience (especially as you're going to need CRB checks, it's nearly the summer holidays, etc. etc.) and I would do lots of reading (not necessarily on adoption, general child development stuff, maybe even a basic OU course?).

All the different LAs and VAs will have such different requirements it would be really annoying to do X and find out it's not needed and you should do Y.

Plus, in 5 months, you'll have to add another 5 months (hopefully including lots of helpful childcare experience!)


----------



## shell1975 (Apr 7, 2013)

thespouses said:


> To be honest... I would not start doing paperwork now. I would suggest getting some childcare experience (especially as you're going to need CRB checks, it's nearly the summer holidays, etc. etc.) and I would do lots of reading (not necessarily on adoption, general child development stuff, maybe even a basic OU course?).
> 
> All the different LAs and VAs will have such different requirements it would be really annoying to do X and find out it's not needed and you should do Y.
> 
> Plus, in 5 months, you'll have to add another 5 months (hopefully including lots of helpful childcare experience!)


Thanks for the reply thespouses.

We actually have a lot of childcare experience, we look after my now 3 year old nephew a lot and have done since the day he was born, we also take my cousins children (our godchildren) out a lot.

The agency we are going with have already told us they require the chronology list.

I have enrolled in a course for September, which is first aid for the adopter/fosterer, and am already reading a few books at the mo.

Just wanted to know a bit more about the requirements for the chronology list. &#128516;

Best wishes x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

If it's something the SW requires, I'd ask them, as the requirements will be different across different agencies.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

shell1975 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> How far should we go back as it ask to provide addresses including living abroad?
> 
> ...


For us, it was all our addresses, ever! And all our jobs.


----------



## shell1975 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks peacelilly 😊


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep, everything from birth to present day


----------



## shell1975 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks pauliboo


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

See, we weren't asked for addresses in childhood, and I couldn't remember a few after that, so it's different between agencies.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Shell I agree with the spouses don't jump too far ahead beacuse it all forms part of the home study and that really is your sw getting to know you and the insides out of you. By all means start thinking about it because once you start its massive and took us ages but in same vain we spoke to sw a lot about what they wanted and how to write it etc etc.

Have you double checked about childcare as well as our sw was more than happy with experience we had which ranged from new born to teenagers there were couples on our prep group who had probably had more than us and their sw insisted they get actual nursery based experience.  She said to them no nursery no panel!!

Ours was all addresses,  jobs, and every event from birth to current day

Good luck its a wonderful experience and the pot of gold is just amazing x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great thread and lots of tips. Out of interest - at what point in the process were you told of the various homework tasks? We have afew weeks off next month so hoping to do 'drafts' of most of the tasks during that time & then finalise them all when its actually time to discuss with the SW. That way hubby & I aren't rushing around at 11th hour with work deadlines too to get our homework tasks done!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We had hardly any homework apart from chronology stuff whilst others had loads and loads again it depends on how your sw works. Sorry that doesn't help really xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Started looking at this for us in case it's useful. So far a nightmare. I honestly can't remember all addresses, will ask friends etc but is there anywhere you can check them anywhere? On employment, would they even want Saturday jobs? I got through loads from aged 14. Significant events, what exactly do they want to knwo do you think, I know this will sound terrible but with grandparent deaths etc no clue as not in contact for various reasons (not related to em), their deaths essentially emant nothing to me as I didn't know them, do I still need to put on? Deaths of some friends def more significant but do I need to share about them

A good job I started this as is seeming to be massive job.

Help


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry me again on the IVF thing did you just put the range of dates of treatment ie 4 years = 5 cycles etc or detail each one? Did you detail every investigation as mine was sort of death by 10000 cuts as tests over time revealed various stuff. It could be a long list if detail every test and op??


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

The chronology is a pain in my backside! Been working on it since February. After talking about it to the SW the advice was if you thought about putting an event in then it was significant so it should go in! 

With regards to related events ie ivf/medical events, if they've been connected issues I've put them until the same event. Same with jobs, my last job I changed stores 4 times and had 3 promotions but it was all the same company. Just put a description in to explain.

J


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We were asked for one piece of "homework" before HS, and others as we went along, I seem to remember. None of them were huge.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks , I have no idea if they will even ask for a chronology but best to sort out in advance I thought.


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for putting this on, it gives me chance to get dates sorted out etc 

Even though me and my partner are going for our first interview next week , not only is it giving me an insight into adoption but its also giving me an insight into my family and past which i am finding intresting.


----------

